# The new $5 promo



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm getting an offer of $5/month with a free upgrade from Select to All Access for 12 months. Right now I have the $8 Essentials streaming account. The "inactive" radio I could reactivate currently has Mostly Music which never got turned off when I deactivated it a couple of years ago. I could get the full lineup on that radio and save $3 a month. The question is how much hassle will I have after 12 months when the $5 All Access subscription reverts to Select at $17 and I don't want to pay that. They've offered "limited time" $5/month for a while and I can't count on extending it after 12 months.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

What hassle? As with all offers - "may be modified or terminated at any time."


----------



## Jonnylotto (May 9, 2010)

John79605 said:


> I'm getting an offer of $5/month with a free upgrade from Select to All Access for 12 months. Right now I have the $8 Essentials streaming account. The "inactive" radio I could reactivate currently has Mostly Music which never got turned off when I deactivated it a couple of years ago. I could get the full lineup on that radio and save $3 a month. The question is how much hassle will I have after 12 months when the $5 All Access subscription reverts to Select at $17 and I don't want to pay that. They've offered "limited time" $5/month for a while and I can't count on extending it after 12 months.


Actually, if you're willing to call them up right before the sub expires (or auto-renews at "current market rate") they'll extend the promo price 12 more months when you pay ahead of time. But you have to call customer service directly, it can't be done through the web portal.

I've been doing the cancel dance since Sirius merged with XM Radio.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jonnylotto said:


> Actually, if you're willing to call them up right before the sub expires (or auto-renews at "current market rate") they'll extend the promo price 12 more months when you pay ahead of time. But you have to call customer service directly, it can't be done through the web portal.
> 
> I've been doing the cancel dance since Sirius merged with XM Radio.


Last year I was able to renew my deal through the website due to the pandemic. Easiest time I've had getting a deal from them. Less than 5 minutes.


----------

